# Watch Rudy playing now



## Simago (Sep 10, 2007)

At the moment Spain is playing vs Argentina in a tournament to prepare for the Olympics.
2nd Q - 7 minutes left and Spain is dominating 28-15
Nice game and quite good squads on the court. Spain has dynamite: the Gasols brothers, Garbajosa, Reyes, Raul Lopez, Calderon, Rudy, Ricky Rubio, Navarro... but Argentina has on the court some heavy weights too: Ginobili, Nocioni, Scola...

The link: 
http://es.justin.tv/lasexta6


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

what tournament is this....?


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

i thought ginobli was hurt, hes playing right now =/


----------



## Simago (Sep 10, 2007)

whatsmyname said:


> what tournament is this....?


I think it is just a friendly game, nothing official. 
It is part of a tour that takes the Spanish squad to different cities to play against different teams to get the rythm of competition, in order to be ready for the Olympics.

Ginobili must have something wrong, Oberto is injured.

Nice game of Reyes and Marc Gasol. And Rubio is amazing at 17 y.o. This guy will be a star.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

dang, very nice game. 2 of the best squads in the world.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

Spain is so stacked lol

Rudy Fernadez, Ricky Rubio, Jose Calderon, Juan Navarrow
Marc Gasol, Pau Gasol, Garbajosa


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

...that is awesome, but I am pretty sure it is delayed [Spain wins by 2]


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Was that Rudy that just took that charge? i think it was... nice!


----------



## Simago (Sep 10, 2007)

MrJayremmie said:


> Was that Rudy that just took that charge? i think it was... nice!


Yeah, it was Rudy. He has hit three 3s up to now. It is a tough game, not too much spectacular but nice (even it is delayed: I had realised but anyway it is worthy to watch).


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

is there a boxscore for this?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice. Rudy is playing very well! specially for being on such a stacked team and gettin' subbed in and out all the time.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Damn, that was a good game.


----------



## Simago (Sep 10, 2007)

End. Not a boring game but not magic at all. 

The stats:
http://baloncestoenvivo.feb.es/
Click "EN VIVO!", the you have the boxscore but there are different rims displaying stats and graphics.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

nvm, thanks for the stats man.

9,2,1 for Rudy! nice! Rubio only had 3 points and 1 assist.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Hey - we hold the rights to two of the players featured in the boxscore (although one of them put up zeros across the board). Also good to see Raul Lopez playing again - I thought he was done after the serious knee injury ended his career for Utah before it really started.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Both teams are STACKED.. and with their familiarity with the international style, the U.S. is in trouble. I'd love to see Rudy go up against Kobe, Lebron, Carmelo, Kidd and them.


----------



## Fede (May 23, 2004)

The referees stole us the game, all game when argentina was near, three or four bad calls againts us immediately. I think that we just couldnt win against spain, at their party and with 3 SPANISH referees.
Well, anyway, ricky rubio looked average, nothing special, just an alley hoop and nothing more, his points came from the line at the end of the game when argentina was stoping the clock. Rudy Fernandez played a little better but he didnt impressed me neither. He didnt look very athletic (nowhere near manu at his age) and his defense is average, my impresion was that he is like delfino with a better shoot and worse defense.

The one that played really good offensively was Marc Gasol, he couldnt stop neither scola or gonzalez on defense, but he didnt looked bad


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

What i like about Rudy is he knows when to defer to his teammates. Whatever is right for the team he does. We know he has the ability to put up some insane numbers, but he was very efficient and knows his role on that team, which is why i think he will be a great player for us.

He is a winner.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Rudy is beastin today. Has 11pts at halftime, and is leading Spain currently. 

Link vs. Lithuania if anyone is interested. http://www.misexta.tv/home/5_2/22/12 or http://es.justin.tv/lasexta6


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Woohoo! Rudy Rocks! Thanks for the link.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I did not get to see the game. What were the final stats for Rudy? Did he play well? Any analysis would be great. THanks


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I only watched the second half, and he looked like one of the best players on the floor. 

Led all players in scoring. 16pts, 6/9 shooting, 4rebs, 2asts, 2turns, 1stl, 1blk. He even got gritty on defense in one possession and shut his man down. But most of the time, he looked lapsed on D. 

Here's a box:http://baloncestoenvivo.feb.es/


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks for posting these links.

From watching the most recent one, a couple of observations:

1. Ricky Rubio was the game changer in this one: it was getting a little tight until he came in and the Spaniards just ran away with it.
2. Rudy handles the ball a fair amount - I'm starting to think a backcourt of Roy and Rudy might work, EXCEPT
3. Rudy very rarely takes it all the way to the basket - he tends to pull back for a jumper.
4. These international games can get pretty chippy. People were getting knocked around a fair bit, and while there was some whining to the refs, it was pretty minimal.

Comparing Rudy and Bayless - they're sort of opposites. Bayless is probably the better bet to bring it up against pressure, and has certainly shown he can take it to the basket practically every time, but Rudy keeps his head up and is much more aware of what his teammates are doing, and can make sometimes spectacular passes. While neither of them is a PG, put them together and you would have a player who would be a very solid PG.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ricky Rubio is a freakin stud.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Ricky Rubio is a freakin stud.



And now you know why Sergio is not on the Spanish team anymore.

I also think that these two teams will be the teams to beat for Gold. Team USA has to win something again for once, before they will become the team to beat again.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Schilly said:


> Ricky Rubio is a freakin stud.


but he stinks because he has not played a single game in the nba!


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Highlight from Rubio today:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=CPSyScRcRRo

Nothing else uploaded yet (from Rudy)


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> but he stinks because he has not played a single game in the nba!


LMAO!!! REPPED!!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Sadly, I think Bargnani is going to keep Rubio from going #1. If he was a NCAA player, he would be the clear cut top pick.


----------

